# Business Accounting video series



## Mr Ken (16 November 2015)

Hi everyone !
 I participated in our forum for a long time but did not contribute much.
Today, i share to the article in Business Accounting seris
Firstly, P1 : Business Accounting - P1 : Accounting Basics Definition
Accounting is one of the key functions for almost any business; it may be handled by a bookkeeper and accountant at small firms or by sizable finance departments with dozens of employees at larger companies. Watching video and following Accounting Basics concept.



Hope it's helpful for you.
Thanks and best regards, friends. 
I'll share P2 in next post.


----------



## Mr Ken (17 November 2015)

*[Share] Business Accounting - P2: The Financial Accounting Equation*

As promised in the previous topic. 
Today, I will share the second post of the Business Accounting series. : The Financial Accounting Equation
Okie ! 
The accounting equation is the basis upon which the double entry accounting system is constructed.The assets in the accounting equation are the resources that a company has available for its use, such as cash, accounts receivable, fixed assets, and inventory.



I hope it's useful for you. Thanks for like. 
Good look, trader !


----------



## Mr Ken (18 November 2015)

*[Share] P3: Financial Statements And Recording Accounting Transactions*

Thank you for favor my series
In this article, I will continue to share the article on financial reports and how to record the accounting transactions.
Financial Statements (Financial Report) is a system reflecting financial situation, business results of a corporation. Objective of financial statements is to provide data and information of assets, liabilities, equity , business, and movement of cash flow as well as any change of these elements in a specific time frame called an accounting period.

I think the article is quite useful for accountants.
See you in the next article : Double Entry Accounting System


----------



## Mr Ken (19 November 2015)

*[Share] Business Accounting - P4:  Double Entry Accounting - Debits and Credits*

Okie. Welcome to P4 of Business Acounting series. To day, i share to you Double Entry tutorial. 
Double entry accounting is a record accounting system under which every accounting  transaction is recorded in at least two accounts,  with debits entries on the left and credits entries on the right. In double entry accounting, the total of all debits entries must match the total of all credits entries.


I already headache with this problem every hour every day throughout the year. This tutorial is the most helpful tutorial that i have ever follow about AE . 
Thank for watching. All bestwish for you, friends.


----------



## Mr Ken (20 November 2015)

*[Share] Business Accounting - P5: Accounting Standards, Conventions And Law*

Hi friends,
Continue with the Business Accounting series, today, I will share to you the principles of accounting. Accounting Standards, Conventions And Law.
Accounting Standards are standards, customs or guidelines regarding the application of accounting rules.
To support the application of the "true and fair view", accounting has adopted accounting standards and conventions which help to ensure that accounting information is presented accurately and consistently.

Please click the video and following issues.
Good luck.


----------

